# Two Week Trip To British Columbia



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Tomorrow we are leaving on a two-week trip through parts of British Columbia: Three nights at Manning Provincial Park, east of Vancouver; three nights at Green Lake Provincial Park, near 100-Mile House; three nights at Alice Lake Provincial Park, near Whistler; four nights on Vancouver Island at Gordon Bay Provincial Park on Cowichan Lake. It's a counter-clockwise loop through southwestern BC.

As with last year's big "Land Cruise" we are going to update our Blog to the extent possible given the rural nature of our trip. You are welcome to follow along (same address and access information as last year, for those that remember that):

*landcruise.typepad.com*









Please note that the access information is CaSE sENsiTiVe. The first letter of each are upper case, the rest lower case.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip guys!
That is really beautiful country up there!
I wont even ask what it's costing to ferry the Outback over to Vancouver Island and back! Are you doing Tsawwassen - Nanaimo? (beautiful route)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like a fun trip, Ed. And please do tell Larry that Puff sends her regards. We've forwarded her of her pending Westward adventures for NEXT summer and she wants to know if Larry has any words of advice for her
















Have fun!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

That is some very beautiful country to visit to bad the loonie is so strong right now. Wish I was heading that way too

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent, good for you! Have a safe trip & enjoy!! We stayed in Whistler for a week back in the mid 90's .........awesome country.







Our resort was on Blackcomb Mtn. beautiful! Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing your photos!!

Tami


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wont even ask what it's costing to ferry the Outback over to Vancouver Island and back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right, *I'll* ask! How much *does* it cost to ferry the Outback over to Vancouver Island and back?










Enquiring minds want to know !!!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know how much the ferry to Vancouver Island is, but we will be paying just under $300







in late July for a round-trip boat ride to Orcas Island in the San Juan Islands of Washington state. I finally measured our rig all hooked up stem-to-stern last week ... 58.5 feet!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

mv945 said:


> I don't know how much the ferry to Vancouver Island is, but we will be paying just under $300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closer to $350 round-trip for us, I'm afraid. We are 55-feet. I'll advise on the final cost once we've done it; so far it's just a guess.

See you all in two weeks. We are all packed and ready to go. Check out that blog.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bye Ed








Have a wonderful time!
Looking forward to reading all about your travels in your blog...

Be safe and Happy Camping,


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Blog  updated.

Ed


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I got this right.

Vehicle and trailer (over 7' height) = $70.00
Each foot extra = $ 3.20

For a total 55 foot rig would be $ 182.00

Check out the site at www.bcferries.com

Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Blog updated.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

For those following along...

Blog updated.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Blog updated.

The trailer has broken down here in Sequim Washington. The LR wheel bearing failed. Long story that will be expanded upon later. The end result was a temporarily repacked bearing at roadside for the 5 miles drive for more permenant service; probably a new axle.

Ed

P.S. Sequim is pronounced "skwim"


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Ed, sorry to hear about that.









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a blast and safe trip

Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Last blog update complete. There's lots of details on the failed wheel bearing and breakdown.

We'll be heading back up to Sequim next weekend to pick up the repaired trailer (needs a new axle).

Once we get settled back in, I'll be starting a couple of new threads on trailer "emergency towing" and bearing failure.

Ed


----------

